# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  cách kiếm tiền trên Ziddu bằng phần mềm

## thangtnpt0021

em nghe nói có cách kiếm tiền trên ziddu bằng phần mềm bác nào biết thì post cho em xin bản hướng dẫn nha thanks!

----------


## magebay

đọc thử đi! nhưng mình chưa test thử! cái chính là kiếm tiền từ những cách này dễ bị dell account lắm. thằng ziddu chẳng để bị mất tiền bao giờ đâu. khi mà vô số những bài viết trên mạng vố số hướng dẫn móc túi nó.
http://forum.zing.vn/tuyen-dung/kiem-tien-voi-ziddu-bang-phan-mem/t268081.html

----------


## petduy

*kiếm tiền bằng phần mềm rất đơn giản bạn ah*

*upload và kiếm tiền với ziddu*

bạn thường hay upload file lên mạng để chia sẻ cho mọi người, công sức bạn bỏ ra rất lớn và bạn đáng được trả công cho điều đó? với các dịch vụ lưu trữ trực tuyến lớn như rapidshare, megaupload… thì bạn sẽ được trả công bằng các điểm thưởng (point) khi có người download file do mình upload với điều kiện tài khoản của bạn là tài khoản premium (pre) mua bằng tiền. với các điểm thưởng nhận được, bạn sẽ dùng để đổi tài khoản pre. nếu bạn không có tiền mua tài khoản pre thì sao? với việc sử dụng dịch vụ chia sẽ của ziddu, công sức của bạn sẽ được trả thỏa đáng bằng chính tiền mặt!ziddu là dịch vụ chia sẽ file trực tuyến mới xuất hiện gần đây với một số đặc điểm khá hấp dẫn.

* tài khoản đăng ký hoàn toàn miễn phí, không phải mua tài khoản.
* hỗ trợ công cụ chia sẽ hình ảnh mạnh mẽ như album, slide.
* dễ dàng tạo thư viện lưu trữ, chia sẽ nhạc và video.
* hỗ trợ xem trực tiếp nhạc và video được upload trên web ziddu trước khi download về pc.
* cho phép download nhiều file cùng một lúc và không phải chờ đợi.
* và điểm nổi bật nhất của ziddu đó là trả tiền cho mỗi file bạn upload lên.

*các bạn vào đây để đăng kí tài khoản ziddu*
sau khi đăng kí xong tài khoản và login vào tài khoản của mình bạn sẽ có 1 số chức năng như sau trên menu chính:
1.myfiles: với upload files & manager files dùng để upload và quản lí file đã upload trên dịch vụ lưu trữ của ziddu. bạn có thể upload nhiều file cùng 1 lúc nhưng tổng dung lượng các file không vượt quá 200mb (hình 1).
2.my earnings: kiểm tra xem số lượt download và số tiền bạn tích lũy được từ các file chia sẽ của bạn được download (hình 2)
3.albums: dùng để chia sẽ các album hình ảnh, nhạc và video để có thể xem trực tuyến hoặc tải về
4.refer a friend: chức năng mời bạn bè đăng kí tài khoản tại ziddu bằng cách gửi email hay gửi trực tiếp 1 đoạn code để đăng kí tài khoản. và khi mời được bạn bè gia nhập thì bạn cũng nhận được tiền.
5.setting: gồm chức năng thay đổi password tài khoản và lựa chọn chế độ thanh toán tiền cho bạn (hình 3)
hình thức trả tiền được tính theo lượt download. với mỗi lượt file được download bạn sẽ được trả $0,001. khi số tiền tích lũy trong tài khoản của bạn trên $10 thì bạn có thể rút tiền. ziddu chỉ hỗ trợ cho rút tiền thông qua paypal hoặc money bookers. vì thế bạn cần đăng kí 1 trong 2 tài khoản paypal tại http://paypal.com hoặc money bookers tại http://moneybookers.com. bạn có thể rút tiền của mình nhận được trước ngày 10 mỗi tháng.
làm thế nào kiếm tiền nhanh? để kiếm tiền được nhanh bạn nên chú ý:
upload và chia sẽ link download các file nhạc hot, mới ra lò lên các diễn đàn chia sẽ âm nhạc lớn như yeuamnhac, gdty, các fanclub của các ca sĩ nổi tiếng hoặc chia sẽ link down các file fix các phần mềm mới, các bản updates các phần mềm cần thiết cho pc ở các trang chuyên chia sẽ phần mềm như updatesofts, vinasofts, softvnn, gold4rum…thì số lượng download sẽ nhiều hơn bình thường. các file chia sẽ muốn dễ được down và nhận được $ thì chỉ nên có dung lượng từ 1 đến 5mb, không nên upload các file có dung lượng quá lớn sẽ khó kiếm được tiền. nếu file chia sẽ có dung lượng lớn thì nên dùng phần mềm chia nhỏ ra thành nhiều file có dung lượng nhỏ hơn rồi hãy upload, để người download dễ down mà mình cũng nhận được nhiều $ hơn nhé nhưng cũng đừng quá lạm dụng đấy.
*có thêm 1 mẹo* để giúp các bạn nhận được tiền nhiều hơn là dùng proxy hay các công cụ thay đổi địa chỉ truy cập (gọi tắt là ip) thay đổi ip máy của mình và download file do chính mình upload lên. nếu bạn kiếm được thay đổi được vài ip như thế thì tiền của bạn sẽ tăng rất nhanh. lưu ý: nếu bạn không thay đổi địa chỉ ip thì bạn có download bao nhiêu file do chính mình upload lên thì cũng không nhận được xu nào đâu nhé. các phần mềm giúp bạn thay đổi ip hoặc các trang cung cấp proxy miễn phí phục vụ cho việc đổi địa chỉ ip được share rất nhiều trên mạng chỉ cần vào google tìm một phát là có. bạn có thể liên kết bạn bè trao đổi download files của nhau để mau chóng tăng tiền.


**** sau đây mình sẽ giới thiệu với các bạn tự kiếm tiền trên ziddu bằng phần mềm (cái này mới hay đấy)*

· *chuẩn bị:*
*lập một tài khoản tại ziddu*
dowload các phần mềm cần thiết

*proxy finder enterprise v2.5 812 kbytes download*
+*wowdos* *download*
+ *rankingbooster.zip* *download*
+ *alexabooster_3.4 dowload*

** thực hiện:*
khi đã có tài khoản ziddu bạn tạo sẳn các file ảnh đuôi .jpg kính thước càng nhỏ càng tốt
- bạn up file hình ảnh lên ziddu, sau đó kick vào link down, kick vào view, để xem đc link dạng *gallery* : vd: http://www.ziddu.com/gallery/4892407/anh.jpg.html 

_(không có dạng này, là ko bao giờ đc đâu nha )_

- chạy proxy finder enterprise v2.5 812 kbytes find để tìm proxy và save dưới file txt hoặc các bạn có thể lấy *file text ip* *này* để dùng luôn cũng được.

- chạy *wowdos* _hoặc_
*rankingbooster*
*alexabooster_3.4*
copy link gallery vd: http://www.ziddu.com/gallery/4892407/anh.jpg.html
vào target url 

aenrikk wow! dos
giao diện:


target url: địa chỉ link ziddu vd: http://www.ziddu.com/gallery/4892407/anh.jpg.html

• number of accesses: số lượng đc yêu cầu truy cập

• operation timer: time để nó chạy

• do continuously: nôm na là :cày liên tục,ko cần biết bao nhiêu lần ,thời gian bao nhiêu.

• simultaneous connections: số lượng đường truy cập đồng thời vào địa chỉ cần hack. thận trọng khi thiết lập số lượng này. nếu quá nhiều sẽ chiếm hết băng thông 

internet. số lượng cho phép của chương trình lên tới 300. mình nghĩ nên để 3 - 4 thôi

• on error: chọn hướng giải quyết khi xẩy ra lỗi kết nối.

• ignore and continue: tiếp tục kết nối lại khi gặp sự cố; change proxy server: đổi địa chỉ ip, sau đó kết nối lại (cách này hay nhất ); stop accessing: gặp lỗi thì 

thôi, không chạy nữa.

• use proxy only: chỉ sử dụng proxy servers để kết nối, không sử dụng ip của máy và như thế tránh được tình trạng bị khóa ip (error 999) khi truy cập quá nhiều 

lần vào yahoo!. nên sử dụng chức năng này để ko bị lỗi như ảnh dưới

• when done: sau khi hoàn thành công việc truy cập. idle: không làm gì nữa cả; exit program: tắt chương trình sau khi chạy xong; hoặc stand by computer, 

hibernate computer, turn off computer sau khi hoàn thành công việc.

* để nạp danh sách proxy servers vào chương trình, chọn on error -> change proxy server -> mở file chứa danh sách proxy servers


sau đó nhấn ok cho nó chạy
khi nó chạy xong các bạn có thể check tài khoản ziddu của mình để xem kiếm được bao nhiêu tiền.

*cách dùng* alexa booster 3.4
*giao diện:*



bạn copy link ziddu vd: http://www.ziddu.com/gallery/4892407/anh.jpg.html vào url to sent to

- kich vào add

- nhớ đánh dấu tích vào ô select domain to sent to ( rất quan trọng, ko tick ko đc )

- bạn có thể add nhiều link vào chương trình 1 lúc, cách làm tương tự

- sau đó bấm vào next step 

- kick vào add list rùi chọn file txt chứa proxy, quan trọng nè: sau đó, phải kick chọn vào đường dẫn chứa flie đó, bạn xem hình để xem chi tiết :



- kick tiếp vào next step 

- bấm start để bắt đầu
thế này là nó chạy rùi đó

rankingbooster
giao diện:


cách dùng tương tự alexa booster, anh em thay đổi thông số kết nối cho thích hợp thoai

*chúc các bạn thành công và kiếm được nhiều tiền nhé!*

----------


## tandatcit

thanks* cotoiday* nhieu nhe! minh dung cach nay hay day ma lau roi van chua thay bi khoa tai khoan

----------


## thaichautsm

cái này làm gì dùng đc nữa đâu.

----------


## sebweb

không biết có ai đã lấy được tiền của ziddu chưa nhỉ.lên tiếng đi

----------


## quy263

lấy tiền của họ đâu fải dễ đâu mấy pác [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## helloseo

*thật đấy bạn à!*




> không biết có ai đã lấy được tiền của ziddu chưa nhỉ.lên tiếng đi


họ trả tiền thật đấy các bạn xem đây nè!
*click xem hình ảnh*

----------

